
Ask HN: Which stocks would you invest in right now? - neoplatonian
Which public companies do you think are underpriced for the post-pandemic world?
======
antstrangler
I'm mainly on the Scandinavian market, so I'm not sure specific companies I've
bought are of any interest to you.

As a general rule I've looked for big companies with low debt and high net
margins (above industry average) because they are less likely to be forced to
do something bad for the long term to survive the short term.

